# Sperm test question



## Ulli (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone
My girlfriend and I are about to start IUI with a sperm donor that we know. The clinic is charging us 800 euro to test the sperm sample. This is the fast test that does not need the 6 months wait. 
However, 800 euro seems a little bit high. 
Does any one have any idea what they test for other than sperm, count, movement and strength? and what's a guesstimates cost?
Thanks


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Ulli

Just having a quick look on Google, Create charge £125 for the standard semen test

https://www.createfertility.co.uk/fertility-diagnosis/semen-analysis?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIqZDV9c202AIVCLftCh1A_ADxEAAYASAAEgJ3UvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

The Harley Street FC range from £120-£280 so it really depends on what you are getting for your 800Euros

http://hsfc.org.uk/pricelist/

I would ask your clinic. Good luck !

Bundles


----------

